
Vatican Research Observatory - wslh
http://www.vaticanobservatory.va/content/specolavaticana/en.html
======
eps
I was going to say tha they must have one hell of a light pollution headache,
but apparently the observatory is not in Rome, but some 15km out of it in a
place called Castel Gandolfo... which is actually a pretty badass name if you
think about it :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castel_Gandolfo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Castel_Gandolfo)

~~~
aruggirello
You were quite right actually, as you can see below. Castel Gandolfo is the
site of the observatory for historical reasons only; light pollution from Rome
is pretty strong there - and probably rising.

[http://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=14&lat=5122707.20753...](http://www.lightpollutionmap.info/#zoom=14&lat=5122707.20753&lon=1408369.13808&layers=B0TFFFFTT)

------
jbob2000
This is cool, but... Why? I don't mean that to be snarky, but I'm actually
genuinely curious why the Vatican operates an observatory. It just seems
really antithetical to Catholicism.

